# Nikon Nikkor Z 58mm f/0.95 S Noct Lens Review



## AlanF (Dec 6, 2019)

Nikon Nikkor Z 58mm f/0.95 S Noct Lens Review


John Riley reviews the ultra-bright, Nikkor 58mm f/0.95 Noct lens from Nikon for full-frame Z-mount mirrorless cameras.




www.ephotozine.com





If you have £8299 to spare and don't mind using a Nikon mirrorless with 2kg of lens of lens attached, then maybe this is for you. Anyway, you simply have to admire its performance at f/0.95.


----------



## Larsskv (Dec 6, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Nikon Nikkor Z 58mm f/0.95 S Noct Lens Review
> 
> 
> John Riley reviews the ultra-bright, Nikkor 58mm f/0.95 Noct lens from Nikon for full-frame Z-mount mirrorless cameras.
> ...



Wow! Really impressive performance! I did not expect that. The weight alone would make it useless for my needs, though. Price and lack of AF are also huge downsides.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 6, 2019)

The latest Nikon lenses all seem to be very very good.I hope they'll succeed, they deserve it!
Compared to the Leica Noctilux, the Nikkor is cheap, but heavy....


----------



## Kit. (Dec 6, 2019)

No eye AF? And no one is saying the D-word?

Must be not Canon then.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 7, 2019)

I doubt that I will ever see one in the wild.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 7, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> I doubt that I will ever see one in the wild.



You will !
But on a Super Duty Truck with reinforced suspension.
Yet, it's a fantastic lens!


----------



## Policar (Dec 8, 2019)

Wow


----------



## uri.raz (Dec 8, 2019)

At f/4 the corners are sharper than the center?!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 15, 2019)

Impressive for sure but you have to wonder how many they will sell.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2020)

When a standard FL prime* has a tripod collar
*that isn't a 5x macro


----------

